# Secure pic thread?



## dwesterny (Feb 25, 2017)

You know how to see attachments and post in the soap box you need special permission? Could we get a single thread in bhm for pics like that? Where you need to request access and it's only given to active bhm/FFA posters. I think there are a fair number of FFAs and bhm who would be comfortable posting face pics in a restricted thread.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 26, 2017)

This is an excellent idea!


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm of two minds on this. On one hand I say just post and don't worry about it, but then again I can see wanting more control over what you post long term. FWIW I'd probably not be so quick to pull my photos if there was an extra level of security.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 26, 2017)

Why would you be worried about posting a face pic?
Are you embarrassed to be on this site?
Worried that someone you know would find you here?
If they did I have to think if they came here they would be into the fetish themselves.
I think you worry too much just be yourself and if others find out then own it.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 26, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Why would you be worried about posting a face pic?
> Are you embarrassed to be on this site?
> Worried that someone you know would find you here?
> If they did I have to think if they came here they would be into the fetish themselves.
> I think you worry too much just be yourself and if others find out then own it.



The FFAs prefer belly pics with faces. I'm not putting something like that out unless I am familiar with those who could access it. Also fat shamers occasionally take pics from sites like this and post them on Facebook. It has happened.


----------



## lille (Feb 26, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Why would you be worried about posting a face pic?
> Are you embarrassed to be on this site?
> Worried that someone you know would find you here?
> If they did I have to think if they came here they would be into the fetish themselves.
> I think you worry too much just be yourself and if others find out then own it.




I've been stalked online and a picture of my face easily accessible makes that easier.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 26, 2017)

I know all the reasons and excuses people use and I'm OK with people not wanting to post pics I just asked why thats all.
I have been stalked and made a mistake meeting a few people from sites and had to get the police involved to rectify the situation so I know all about that.
It was my fault because I was posting darn near naked pics online like a lot of girls do and I learned my lesson about creepy guys thinking you are nothing but a slut.
I understand the fears so I'm not ragging on anyone for being cautious.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 27, 2017)

Also work is an issue. They do your background check when you're applying for something big. I've posted a lot when I was a teen, I regret that a lot and now I'm only posting modest fully clothed pictures. I have enough almost nudes circling around the net and I don't wanna add anymore. If we had a safe thread just for people who's been around here for a while I would feel much more comfy. It has nothing to do with the bhm/ffa scene, everyone knows I fuck fatties, in the proudest FA ever, I rub it in random ppl faces but for me that's one and my naked ass wiggling in the air is something completely different.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 27, 2017)

This definitely is an issue worth discussing and considering.

On behalf of the Mod team, I can assure you we will look into it and see what and if it can be done.

Right now though the team is a bit of a late winter mobile hospital situation - so we would kindly ask you to give us some time until all are fully back on board in working mode to clarify the issue.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 27, 2017)

No rush, I'd like to see if we can have some rules for the thread. For example I'd like to see each person given access announced in a mod only "welcome" sticky. Also I think a minimum number of posts in the bhm/FFA forum only. Perhaps also a requirement for access that requestors self-identity either as a bhm or ffa in their request? Of course all this just more work for the mods.

ETA: as a stop-gap, in case you are not aware: In your profile you can create picture albums. You can set an album so that it is only visible to your contacts and moderators. You control who you've accepted as friends, and the moderators can creep, errr I mean see everything anyway (we need to in order to moderate fully). That might make a pic less visible than you wanted, but it still does make it accessible to some and under your control


----------



## Tad (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't think a single thread can be controlled that way -- I _think _setting access limits has to be done at the board level, not the thread level (the Soap Box is a limited access board, for example).

But as Agouderia said, we've heard the request, we'll look at what can be done. Might not be exactly what you asked for, but maybe there is another way to approach things that would provide what you are looking for.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 27, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> ETA: as a stop-gap, in case you are not aware: In your profile you can create picture albums. You can set an album so that it is only visible to your contacts and moderators. You control who you've accepted as friends, and the moderators can creep, errr I mean see everything anyway (we need to in order to moderate fully). That might make a pic less visible than you wanted, but it still does make it accessible to some and under your control



I did not know this about private albums. I'm going to make one as a place to store my pics for now. So if anyone is interested in my pics add me as a contact or friend. 


*cue sad trombone music if I'm all alone there!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 27, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> ETA: as a stop-gap, in case you are not aware: In your profile you can create picture albums. You can set an album so that it is only visible to your contacts and moderators. You control who you've accepted as friends, and the moderators can creep, errr I mean see everything anyway (we need to in order to moderate fully). That might make a pic less visible than you wanted, but it still does make it accessible to some and under your control



Speaking of security... I didn't write this. Stop putting words in my mouth! 

Although I actually do have a private album already, it's not the same though. No one knows when you add stuff, so how can you fish for compliments that way?


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 27, 2017)

Never mind the mods creeping, it's me you have to worry about, muahahaha! No, seriously though, the mods can see all your pictures just so that we can moderate them and so nobody is sharing dick pics/pics of dead kittens via Dims. 

Also, I probably should have told people outside the mod team this, but due to personal reasons I am very much on bare minimum in terms of my input here for a little while. I would have to look into whether or not it was possible but I just don't have the strength to research all that and try and figure things out right now.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 1, 2017)

Dimensions used to have a "Private" by invitation only Thread or it might have been a Board that was related to the Super Sig that was by invitation only. 



Tad said:


> I don't think a single thread can be controlled that way -- I _think _setting access limits has to be done at the board level, not the thread level (the Soap Box is a limited access board, for example).
> 
> But as Agouderia said, we've heard the request, we'll look at what can be done. Might not be exactly what you asked for, but maybe there is another way to approach things that would provide what you are looking for.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 2, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Dimensions used to have a "Private" by invitation only Thread or it might have been a Board that was related to the Super Sig that was by invitation only.



Do you mean the old SuperSize board? Because that was an entire board rather than a thread and the set up for a private board is very different to trying to set up a private thread.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 2, 2017)

Set up a board with only one thread, maybe?


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 2, 2017)

Sounds like this is turning into a big deal and more work than it will be worth. If it's not part of the bhm board I would more or less assume it won't last
People will not remember to check it etc.. and the number of of posts would be pretty small anywhow.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 2, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Sounds like this is turning into a big deal and more work than it will be worth. If it's not part of the bhm board I would more or less assume it won't last
> People will not remember to check it etc.. and the number of of posts would be pretty small anywhow.



I agree with this assessment. Although now that I know about the ability to do a private album that you can control access to I like that idea a lot. The only downside being that no one would know when you update it. Unless maybe doing an album thread where folks that are so inclined to wanting to post with more control can let those interested in looking know when something new has been added.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 2, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Do you mean the old SuperSize board? Because that was an entire board rather than a thread and the set up for a private board is very different to trying to set up a private thread.



Yep, that is the one


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 4, 2017)

Anjula said:


> Also work is an issue. They do your background check when you're applying for something big. I've posted a lot when I was a teen, I regret that a lot and now I'm only posting modest fully clothed pictures. I have enough almost nudes circling around the net and I don't wanna add anymore. If we had a safe thread just for people who's been around here for a while I would feel much more comfy. It has nothing to do with the bhm/ffa scene, everyone knows I fuck fatties, in the proudest FA ever, I rub it in random ppl faces but for me that's one and my naked ass wiggling in the air is something completely different.



I'm sure there's some most exposed stuff out there of me too and it does cross my mind that it could come back to haunt me. 

It doesn't necessarily bother me too much for posting things here, obviously, but if it helps people feel safer then I'd be more than open to having a safe-share option around.


----------

